
The Art of Saving in Games (2014) - marinintim
http://www.theoryofgaming.com/art-saving/
======
cyborgx7
>games are meant to be an immersive experience that draw players into the
world for long stretches

Games aren't supposed to be anything.

I've been a champion for more immersion and narative in games, but there are
plenty of great games that have no interest in immersion and they aren't worse
off for it.

~~~
stuxnet79
> Games aren't supposed to be anything.

I personally find this to be a very narrow minded take on the issue. While a
game may be great without having any pretensions to being "immersive" there is
no harm in analyzing and trying to abstract away what we might consider to be
an essential element of a "great" game.

Of course you will be taken more seriously if your argument is on firmer
footing than the article's writer. I urge you to read Homo Ludens by Johan
Huizinga if you haven't. It will change the way you look at video games and
any sort of sport physical or otherwise.

------
nlawalker
In my opinion, the topic of game saves is merely a part of a larger and more
interesting topic - the nature and handling of failure in games.
theoryofgaming has an article [1] about that, too, although it doesn't go all
that deep.

[1][http://www.theoryofgaming.com/solving-the-problem-of-fail-
st...](http://www.theoryofgaming.com/solving-the-problem-of-fail-states/)

~~~
dawnbreez
If these guys stopped to define "failure state", this article would be golden.
It seems that they use "fail state" exclusively to refer to situations where
progress is reset, as opposed to any situation where the player has failed
(i.e. died). It wasn't entirely clear until they started talking about Dark
Souls that they weren't arguing against loss being part of fail states, only
against fail states resulting in total, irreversible loss.

------
deckar01
I looks like the password save wiki link moved to
[http://allthetropes.wikia.com/wiki/Password_Save](http://allthetropes.wikia.com/wiki/Password_Save)

